# I'm between NC40 and NC42 MAC Select SPF15 - what shade am I in MUFE F&B?



## pqtux (Nov 14, 2008)

I have strong yellow undertones too.  Thanks!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm NC40 with yellow undertones and the best shade for me was MUFE f&b #32. HTH


----------



## GlossyLips (Nov 15, 2008)

You'd probably be a #34.
I'm about an NC42. Similar to Rihanna and I wear #6 in the F&B. Remember the shades look darker in the bottle, it's really weird.

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever (MUFE) Face and Body Foundation

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever Face & Body cross-referencing


----------



## GlossyLips (Nov 15, 2008)

You'd probably be a #34.
I'm about an NC42. Similar to Rihanna and I wear #6 in the F&B. Remember the shades look darker in the bottle, it's really weird.

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever (MUFE) Face and Body Foundation

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever Face & Body cross-referencing


----------



## GlossyLips (Nov 23, 2008)

Also if you have a MUFE store (free standing) try and go in person. I realized the other day that my #6 is actually too dark for me or too red or something. I'm actually a #34. #34 suits a wide range of complexions. The MA customized my shade because while #34 was perfect in depth, the tone was slightly off. It needed more yellow. At the free standing stores they will mix your foundation for you *if* you need it.


----------



## Trishh (Sep 28, 2012)

Im a NC42 in select foundation (perfect match).. any idea what i can be in studio fix? i borght NC43 today but its too orange


----------



## Trishh (Sep 28, 2012)

Trishh said:


> Im a NC42 in select foundation (perfect match).. any idea what i can be in studio fix? i borght NC43 today but its too orange


  	***i borght NC42


----------

